# Flex-on stirrups



## Hiloire (9 September 2019)

Hi everyone, Iâ€™m thinking of treating myself to a new pair of stirrups and wondered if anyone had any feedback on the flex-on stirrups?

My main issues are that my toes can point out, not sure if theyâ€™d help with this? Iâ€™d also like more grip than I have with my current standard stirrups. Iâ€™d use them for dressage, hacking and jumping.

Any reviews good or bad would be really helpful!


----------



## Tiddlypom (9 September 2019)

Have a read of this recent thread .

https://forums.horseandhound.co.uk/threads/â€˜safetyâ€™-stirrup-warning.776631/#post-14017122


----------



## Hiloire (9 September 2019)

Thanks Tiddlypom, interesting read! I wasnâ€™t going for the ultra grip ones as they looked a bit extreme! Am really looking for  reviews on whether theyâ€™ve helped anyone with their position etc


----------



## dogatemysalad (9 September 2019)

Before buying ultra grip stirrups, I'd suggest lying on your back with your foot caught in the stirrup in the middle of a large meadow, miles from home and alone. It's incredibly difficult to free your foot from the ground whilst praying that your horse doesn't spook and drag you.


----------



## Taliesan (9 September 2019)

I have previously ridden in Flex-Ons and I also had pointy-out toes. The stirrups didn't help with this at all as, with my toes, their position was caused by muscle tightness further up my leg. If anything, as the stirrups were trying to 'force' my feet into a position they didn't necessarily want to be in, they actually caused me ankle pain on longer rides.

I also wasn't keen on the design of them as, due to the spiked footbed and grippiness, I wasn't convinced that my foot would come out of the stirrup if I had a bad fall.

I've since swapped to the SmartRider safety stirrups and they are so much more comfortable on the longer rides and, because of the breakaway feature, I never have to worry about getting dragged along if I was ever in the situation where I fell in such a manner that my foot got stuck:

https://www.smartriderukstirrups.com/product-page/escape-safety-stirrups 

They aren't as pretty and matchy matchy as the Flex-Ons but I wouldn't want to ride in anything else now.


----------



## Polos (9 September 2019)

You can get them without the spikes if you are worried about that.

My flex onâ€™s are fantastic for me after my ACL reconstruction, they are the only way Iâ€™ve been able to keep riding. I donâ€™t know if they would work for your issues but Iâ€™d highly recommend getting a pair on trial first before buying.


Definitely go through shadow horse if you are wanting to get some though as they were the first U.K. retailers to sell them so they are pretty clued up. Most people/retailers have no idea for instance that there are 2 different treads - inclined (made for the French market who ride shorter) and mixed dots which is more for the U.K. market.

Have a read of this guide by shadow horse you can be sure you are getting the right set up for you: 
https://www.shadowhorse.co.uk/pages/about-flex-on-stirrups


----------



## Polos (9 September 2019)

Polos said:



			You can get them without the spikes if you are worried about that.

My flex onâ€™s are fantastic for me after my ACL reconstruction, they are the only way Iâ€™ve been able to keep riding. I donâ€™t know if they would work for your issues but Iâ€™d highly recommend getting a pair on trial first before buying.


Definitely go through shadow horse if you are wanting to get some though as they were the first U.K. retailers to sell them so they are pretty clued up. Most people/retailers have no idea for instance that there are 2 different treads - inclined (made for the French market who ride shorter) and mixed dots which is more for the U.K. market.

Have a read of this guide by shadow horse you can be sure you are getting the right set up for you:
https://www.shadowhorse.co.uk/pages/about-flex-on-stirrups

Click to expand...


Also they do make after stirrups that open in the event of a fall - they are called safe onâ€™s


----------



## Foxglove (9 September 2019)

I have flex on stirrups and love them.

 I bought them initially for jumping to help encourage me to keep my leg on. Iâ€™m not sure they do that but they have totally transformed my slightly wayward lower leg!! I feel I can be much more effective in my riding.

I find them very comfortable to ride in and have started using them for flatwork. 

I do have the ultra grip, and from my perspective I think itâ€™s the wideness of footbed that provides the foot security rather that the grip. I donâ€™t struggle to move my foot around with the grip when required. Iâ€™m aware of concerns surrounding falls and people not getting their foot out;  but sadly this has been happening for years, long before these type of stirrups had ever been conceived. I was jumped off by my horse over a large drop fence xc when she jinked sideways and there was nothing to land on, I had no issue with my foot releasing. But I do understand why some would choose not to buy the ultra grip

However, a friend borrow them and absolutely hated them! Complained that they fixed her leg too much so it probably does come down to personal preference!


----------



## Cowpony (10 September 2019)

I love mine! Like Polos, I have an ACL reconstruction and my knee used to hurt after every ride for at least a day.  Now I get off and don't feel a thing, even after jumping.  I got mine from Shadow Horse and the lady said that they have two treads - one with pins and one without for light teenagers.  I pointed out that I am the height of a 12 year-old and weigh 8st 4lbs.  She swapped them over then and there. I have the sloping treads, which do help my foot position but sadly don't stop my toes from sticking out.  Tight hips, short legs and a horse with a large barrel make it very difficult to keep my toes straight and I don't think there is any stirrup which would help with that.

Somebody with a dodgy ankle rode my horse and found that the stirrups made her ankle very sore, so as somebody above said, try to borrow some before buying.


----------

